# Chickens not laying eggs?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have 7 Rhode Island red hens. They are free range on 5 acres and have laying mash and oyster shells free choice. They have not layed eggs in over 5 months. Last year they moulted but it was only 6 weeks not 20. I know they aren't laying because I lock them up in the coop randomly and never get any eggs. They just spent a week in and nothing. 

Any one have any advice before the ladies end up in my stew pot?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

winter months often shut them down, short days..you can add a light in the coop so they get a longer "day"...I have had this happen way to often!! Other causes can be worm load...I ended up penning mine up and worming them for cocci and worm load..it helped...we are finally getting eggs!!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

How would I treat them for cocci and worms?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

For cocci add Corid to water at a ratio of 1 teaspoon to 1 gallon of water for 5 days changing water daily...this is for the powder.
For worms I use Ivomec 1% or Valbazen...
1/4 cc orally for standards with Ivomec..or 6 cc per gallon of water for 2 days.
Valbazen is 1/2 cc given orally (works well on tapes)
Egg withdrawal is 10 days...with a heavy infestation I would do two rounds ten days apart.
I would also use Python dust for lice/mites. If they get Northern Red Mites, you won't see them on the chickens unless you look at night with a flashlight since they don't stay on the bird and attack at night.
Any of these things can cause egg laying to cease.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

We have a light on to keep them on a 14 hrs of daylight. It has worked GREAT!! If you decide to try it its best to add it to the beginning of their day and let them go to roast naturally as evening comes on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice, mine are not laying either.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine weren't laying for a few months also, I'm finally starting to get 1-2 eggs again. I think mine had a lot to do with the light I had set on a timer was way off due to a power outage I wasn't aware of during the day. So since they weren't laying anyway I wormed them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I used wormer pellets mixed in their feed...worked great. got it from Tractor supply...it was a bit pricey


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Will try a light and will deworm them in a few days.


----------

